# Bushnell Trophy 6 - 18 x 40 Multi-X Riflescope



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Has anyone tried these scopes. I was thinking about putting one on my 22-250. how are they in low light. let me know what you know good and bad.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

poe said:


> Has anyone tried these scopes. I was thinking about putting one on my 22-250. how are they in low light. let me know what you know good and bad.


 I do have a 6-18 on my 250 also, though not a Bushnell, my only problem is when the yote's are in your lap or other-words way to close, love the scope But if I was to replace it I'd have my low power no higher then a 3. Have lots of flat areas to shoot but like getting into some thick stuff to set up, also hoping to get after some big cats this winter so don't really want them in too close where everything is a blur. Just my opinion.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wouldn't go that high unless you are using it more from a bench for paper, prairie dogs, rockchucks or at stationary targets. 4.5-14 is a good compromise of power and field of view.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Has anyone tried the scopes less johnson is promotion the predator quest scopes. The one goes down to 4.5 power


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have not tried one but they are a Simmons scope, who I believe now makes a fairly mediocre scope. I've heard that the glass in these is not bad but knowing Simmons that could change any day. Try a Vortex is what I am being told, even their cheapest scope has a no-bull guarantee for life. It doesn't matter who broke it or how, they'll fix it for free.


----------

